# crappies in november?



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, they're out there. caught these or i should say these 26 from bout 11a to 4p. those clouser minnows are great for crappie. the tile is bout 
12 x12, btw. good afternoon with a good friend, good weather, and good adult beverages.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I wish i was crappie fishing in AL. Nice slabs!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did you catch'em?


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice catch,i havent caught a crappie in a long time.like 20 years.I'll trade you some redfish for some of those........:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*FL Panhandle crappie*

Alabama is noted for good crappie water. Here is a sample of FL Panhandle competiton caught yesterday in Walton County river







. 26 8 to 14 inches. My buddy caught the big one but I got to hold him. :thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, that's the way you catch crappie in the winter.

way to go, y'all.

jack


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

It would really benefit us guys that have a hard time catching fish if there was an actual report to go along with these pics. Some things like where at, what was used, methods....etc. Some of us '"bass posters"" will include that info when we post. I know for one that when I go out and target crappie, they never cooperate.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You are right. The original report and photo was posted on this thread at 10:16PM yesterday. The "river" is the lower Choctawhatchee River area. Water temp 44 to 47, fished 5 to 6 ft in 8 to 10 feet of water using 2 inch minnows. Water was clear. Look for brush and structure normally associated with crappie.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> It would really benefit us guys that have a hard time catching fish if there was an actual report to go along with these pics. Some things like where at, what was used, methods....etc. Some of us '"bass posters"" will include that info when we post. I know for one that when I go out and target crappie, they never cooperate.


anything for an auburn fan...
here's what i did. 
fly fished with a clouser, chart on white, chunked it out 'bout 20 feet from the boat, let it sink. start stripping, real slow, i think they actually hit it when it comes off the bottom. they probly in 'bout 5 to 6 feet of water. this depends on the temp. of the water. didn't check that. round 50 maybe.
hope this helps. if you need ideas on tying the fly, pm me.

jack


----------

